# Bank



## AntoniaGoldilocks (Jan 16, 2012)

HI,

I have recently moved to Egypt and I need to open a bank account. I was thinking of opening one with HSBC but apparently they charge a fee as soon as the money in the account goes below EL 5000. Can anyone recommend a good bank that doesnt charge any fees and offers free cash withdrawals from ATMs and online banking if possible?

Thanks


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

AntoniaGoldilocks said:


> HI,
> 
> I have recently moved to Egypt and I need to open a bank account. I was thinking of opening one with HSBC but apparently they charge a fee as soon as the money in the account goes below EL 5000. Can anyone recommend a good bank that doesnt charge any fees and offers free cash withdrawals from ATMs and online banking if possible?
> 
> Thanks


Credit Agricole have a minimum of 2500 but all egyptian banks have a minimum and Barclays is 10000


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

AntoniaGoldilocks said:


> HI,
> 
> I have recently moved to Egypt and I need to open a bank account. I was thinking of opening one with HSBC but apparently they charge a fee as soon as the money in the account goes below EL 5000. Can anyone recommend a good bank that doesnt charge any fees and offers free cash withdrawals from ATMs and online banking if possible?
> 
> Thanks


I used the CIB....was easy to open the account and also do internet banking also didn't charge to use the ATM.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

We also have CIB, no problems with them.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Another vote for CIB....I banked with them for many years in Egypt, without any problems.


----------

